# HTML-code anzeigen ohne form oder Sonderzeichen?



## friendofmisery (27. Januar 2003)

wie kann ich im body-bereich quellcode so maskieren, dass er nicht interpretiert wird?

das ganze in eine Textarea packen oder < etc. durch sonderzeichen zu ersetzen gefällt mir nicht!

Gibt´s da nen anderen weg?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (27. Januar 2003)

hmn <plaintext> ?


----------



## friendofmisery (27. Januar 2003)

im ansatz gut, aber warum geht </plaintext> nicht?
das interpretiert er dann auch nicht mehr...


----------



## noxid`- (28. Januar 2003)

http://www.selfhtml.de


----------



## SilentWarrior (28. Januar 2003)

uaaah! noxid! ich hoffe doch schwer, dass du http://selfhtml.teamone.de/ meinst. das is nämlich n kleiner unterschied


----------



## wackelpudding (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior_
> *das is nämlich n kleiner unterschied*


klein, naja...


----------



## Gumbo (28. Januar 2003)

Ich wüsste nur einer Möglichkeit mir Javascript.


----------



## noxid`- (28. Januar 2003)

ups...jo genau das meinte ich 
les das nur immer offline, also sorry wegen des fehlers *g*
ich berichtige hiermit auf http://selfhtml.teamone.de


----------



## friendofmisery (29. Januar 2003)

also ich mach das jetzt mit <xmp>.

Is zwar laut selfhtml veraltet, aber is wurscht.

Danke!


----------



## Noby (2. Februar 2003)

Hi
Nur falls es dich noch interessiert, das richtige tag lautet "<code>...</code>". 
Ciao
Noby


----------



## noxid`- (13. März 2005)

<pre>
Code
</pre>


----------

